# IeatBugs' Frog Room



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. I wanted to start a thread of my frog room and vivs. Here are a few pics of the whole room. Now all I need to do is build out a few more vivs to fill in the new rack.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice... spacious and neat. Neat is very important (in my eyes). Best of luck.. when you get to the details of 'each' vivarium in your frogroom we'd like to see some of the flora and fauna inside!.. 

PS: that empty rack has some nice depth to it, is that a 24" deep rack?

Thanks for sharing, 
Peter Keane


----------



## RhacIns0mniac23 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet room. Looks like all those exo terra's are in the unlocked position though  Do you have a preference in the exo terras and Zoo med? I see you have both so I ask. I have both too. I think the Exos are a little sturdier but once I sat back and took a good look at the big picture I realized the single door is a lot nicer looking than the line running through the middle imo.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good buddy!!! I've got to make it over there soon to check it out in person!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Peter Keane said:


> Very nice... spacious and neat. Neat is very important (in my eyes). ...PS: that empty rack has some nice depth to it, is that a 24" deep rack?


Thanks Peter, I try to keep it somewhat organized, as much as I can at least. All of the racks are 24" deep. 



RhacIns0mniac23 said:


> Sweet room. Looks like all those exo terra's are in the unlocked position though  Do you have a preference in the exo terras and Zoo med? I see you have both so I ask. I have both too. I think the Exos are a little sturdier but once I sat back and took a good look at the big picture I realized the single door is a lot nicer looking than the line running through the middle imo.


Indeed they are unlocked. I normally do not even lock them. There is enough resistance to not have to lock them IMO. I don't know that the Exos are built any better than the ZooMeds. I do like the ZooMed single door though, it really does look much more appealing.



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Looking good buddy!!! I've got to make it over there soon to check it out in person!!


You are welcome any time Jon, we will have to make it happen soon!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

IEatBugs said:


> Indeed they are unlocked. I normally do not even lock them. There is enough resistance to not have to lock them IMO. I don't know that the Exos are built any better than the ZooMeds. I do like the ZooMed single door though, it really does look much more appealing.



I am not trying to be a d***, but why would you keep the doors unlocked when it would be so easy just to lock them. Maybe you have so many vivs that it is so much easier just to keep them unlocked, but I still do not think it would be hard to lock them. Is there any reason why you keep them unlocked?


----------



## waverz (Nov 14, 2012)

Impressive collection you've got there!

I just setup one and before it was even done I wanted to do another.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

froggies3 said:


> I am not trying to be a d***, but why would you keep the doors unlocked when it would be so easy just to lock them. Maybe you have so many vivs that it is so much easier just to keep them unlocked, but I still do not think it would be hard to lock them. Is there any reason why you keep them unlocked?


 No worries, I understand where your coming from. But really, the doors "stick" without them being locked. You would have to see it/feel it to know what I mean. I have some that I do lock because the doors don't stick.



waverz said:


> Impressive collection you've got there!
> 
> I just setup one and before it was even done I wanted to do another.


Thanks! They truly are addicting. My wife tells me I am not allowed to have any more racks though I have to figure out a way to convince her that I still don't have everything I need.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I was able to get a nice shot of my orange sirensis courting this evening. Looks like another clutch is on the way!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I took some pictures yesterday and was able to scavenge 3 that were slightly in focus.

First is a young R. benedicta, who is scared of the camera.









Young powder blue D. tinctorius hunting flies.









And a green & white D. auratus who is wondering why I am in the tank.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Got this neat fungi that popped up yesterday in the banded leuc viv. Now I need to learn to propagate it so I can get more


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

IEatBugs said:


> I was able to get a nice shot of my orange sirensis courting this evening. Looks like another clutch is on the way!


best looking orange sirensis Ive ever seen


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

frogparty said:


> best looking orange sirensis Ive ever seen


Thank you! Such personable little guys too. I walked by the their viv tonight and caught him transporting a tad


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

You have one hell of a frog room! And collection! 

Adam


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My Orange Sirensis are SO skittish. THey are gone in a flash if I walk in the room, gotta sneak up on them. Unfortunatly, I'm pretty certain I have two males.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

1995sportster883 said:


> You have one hell of a frog room! And collection!
> 
> Adam


Thanks Adam. You will have to come visit one day when your in town.



pdfCrazy said:


> My Orange Sirensis are SO skittish. THey are gone in a flash if I walk in the room, gotta sneak up on them. Unfortunatly, I'm pretty certain I have two males.


I know the feeling! I never get to see the vanzo's when they are out. I see you have a profile picture of yours. If I am lucky, I may get to see one of them once a week for about 3 seconds. I still haven't determined why I am in total awe over them


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

IEatBugs; Thanks Adam. You will have to come visit one day when your in town.

Only help yeah man! I was going to ask if you wanted to stop by on your way to the frog meet.



Adam


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome pics of some amazing frogs, thanks for sharing. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

diggenem said:


> Awesome pics of some amazing frogs, thanks for sharing. Keep the pics coming!


Thanks man, appreciate the compliments.

Here is a neat shot I got tonight. This guy sits and calls from this film canister almost all day, every day! This is one frog that my wife doesn't care for because they do call almost all day long. The 3 males have battles and she said they drive her crazy.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice setup Dustin! Rumor going around is you have some orange terribs, I'd love to see some pics of their viv


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

JayMillz said:


> Nice setup Dustin! Rumor going around is you have some orange terribs, I'd love to see some pics of their viv


Thanks Josh. Here is a picture of their viv. It is a 24x18 Exo. It is not very exciting really, two levels with philodendron and some unknown fern. I will be redoing their viv soon. This tank has been set up for years and years. It functions well but I want to change it.










Here is a pic of my girl. She is pretty plump right now. The flash blew the picture out but you get the idea. Notice the old wound on her nose (not like anyone could miss it) The male was down in the plants and I didn't want to shoo him out to take a picture.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Here is a nice picture of my female banded leuc. She was very camera friendly this go around.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Picked up some vivs tonight from a fellow frogger. 5, 18x18x24's and a 36x18x24 Thanks a million Dave.
Not sure just what I am going to do yet, so many options...


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, nice! How did you convince your wife you needed all those? Lol

Adam


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Nice score. I dont think you can fit that many on your rank so you should give a couple to me.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

More Green and White Auratus pics please!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I got a couple worthy shots this evening of the Gold P. bicolor. I wish I could get the lighting right, I can never capture their true color it seems.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Where are those G&W auratus pictures!?! 

Sweet looking Bicolors, BTW


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Where are those G&W auratus pictures!?!
> 
> Sweet looking Bicolors, BTW


Thanks bud. Here are a few more of the G&W for you.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Put me on the waiting list for those too. I'm thinking we may have to make a field trip down to your place after the meet at Mark's.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are some psychedelic looking frogs man 

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> Put me on the waiting list for those too. I'm thinking we may have to make a field trip down to your place after the meet at Mark's.


A meet at my place sounds like fun to me, I would be happy to host a gathering. I am not as centrally located as Mark being another hour or so south of him but I am sure we could get some others to join in. I will have to work on setting one up a few months down the road.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I wanted to share some pictures of the under appreciated Campana D. auratus. I really enjoy the creamy white background with brown reticulations. Worst thing with these guys is they take a while to really lighten up and as froglets they look like little turds


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Those are exceptional looking campana! I think you told me already, but what import year are those from?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

frograck said:


> Those are exceptional looking campana! I think you told me already, but what import year are those from?


Thanks Joe. These are from the 2011 import.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I caught a Santa Isabel transporting some tads this evening. Made a stop by the fruit fly drop for a little meal.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I must ask;

Have you grown out any of the campas to adulthood?

Do you have any pictures of the cute "little turds"  ?


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dude those Santa Isabel are nice, I want a pair 

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Kalakole said:


> I must ask;
> 
> Have you grown out any of the campas to adulthood?
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the cute "little turds"  ?


I have not been fortunate enough to grow any out to adults yet. I could however take a few pictures of the "little turds" 



1995sportster883 said:


> Dude those Santa Isabel are nice, I want a pair
> 
> Adam


There are a couple froglets in the viv right now Adam, I am sure we could catch them out if you want to come visit


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I need to build another viv first, and convince my girlfriend that we have room for it. She just asked if they cost a bazillion dollars lol

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Hah, even if they did cost a bazillion dollars, NEVER tell your signifigant other how much you spent. hahaha


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Is that how you got all your frogs? She thinks you spent $300 on everything in your frog room I bet lol

Adam


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

awesome room ieatbugs. I noticed that you use the same type of rack that I do. Do you ever have any problems with the particle board bowing or the racks sagging under the weight of your tanks.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Hah, even if they did cost a bazillion dollars, NEVER tell your signifigant other how much you spent. hahaha


Amen brother!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> awesome room ieatbugs. I noticed that you use the same type of rack that I do. Do you ever have any problems with the particle board bowing or the racks sagging under the weight of your tanks.


I don't know that I would say it's really a problem, but yes they do bow/sag from the weight of the tanks. At some point I am going to be switching it all over to a better grade plywood to help with the issue. They aren't the greatest shelving units but they get the job done.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Changed out the 48x24 shelf in the corner for a 77x24. Shelf is pretty decent but I will change the wire mesh to ply in the next week or so. One thing I didn't consider was the length. I only seen the 77" and didn't consider this being overall length and not actual shelf space. The 4, 18x18's just barely fit on a shelf and they technically do not fit because the outside edge is not supported by anything Should be fine for a few days but...
Anyhow, here are a couple of pics.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Shelves look great man!!!

Adam


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful!

Are those grow outs on the bottom of the first picture?
What's with the white stuff in the bottom?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

wow that's a massive shelf. Looks great.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Seeing as how my old website is gone and all of the pictures I posted went with it, I figured I should update with some new ones.

Here is my main room.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Careful of those gorilla racks.... They have let peoe down before with devastating results (me)


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Careful of those gorilla racks.... They have let peoe down before with devastating results (me)


Please share your experience. I am actually planning to get rid of the wire and go ply in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea I had a rack like that until I read the post titled "rack crash" so I went and bought a industrial steel rack that holds 2000lb a shelf lol.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Rack crash was me


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's looking really good man!

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Time for a few updated pictures.

E. anthonyi viv and one of the inhabitants.

















New River, D. tinctorius viv and a couple of the inhabitants.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

After 5 months I was finally able to get a picture of my R. vanzolini. What an awesome frog these guys are, one of my favorites, just wish they would stay in view for longer periods of time.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

That vanzolini picture is very cool...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like the pattern on that. Increased yellow patterning looks good.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Any reason why I can't see any of the pics in this thread?


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

IEatBugs stated a little earlier that his website that hosted the pics is now gone.




NM Crawler said:


> Any reason why I can't see any of the pics in this thread?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

NM Crawler said:


> Any reason why I can't see any of the pics in this thread?


Yea my old site that hosted the pics is gone, now only pics from p5 and on are view-able.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I have a couple of new frogs to share. The pair of Escudo are super bold and could care less about me staring at them <--me peering into their viv lol. I know I'd be scared.



And also a trio of Siquirres but I don't get to see much of them. They stay down in the leaf litter mostly.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Here I never see my Escudo, but always see my blue legged Siquirres.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful man, congrats!

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Here is a grainy cell phone pic of half of the frog room and shows the new vivs from V-Scape.









I got a couple good shots of Mint terribilis, I have a really hard time getting their color right. I think it's time for me to actually learn how to use the camera rather than me just push the button


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Yay frog room shot


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice! I hope to come down there soon and see it in person!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

DendroKurt said:


> Very nice! I hope to come down there soon and see it in person!


It would be well worth the trip...I know that I'm looking forward to heading back down!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely a nice collection of frogs!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

No pic to share but I found 2 tads in the vanzolini viv today! I am really stoked to find these. I wasn't sure I had a female until now.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

If anyone has ever wondered what _Ficus pumilia_ looks like when it overgrows a viv, take a look at what my _P. bicolor_ live in


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I picked up a couple of _Rhaphidophora sp_. today. Would anyone care to make an ID on which species it is? I believe it to be _R. korthalsii_


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Green viney plant #1 and green viney plant #2.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I haven't added any new pics to my thread in a while so I figure it was time. A couple of P. terribilis shots I took recently.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

What, no yellow? Where's your Pokemon spirit? =)
Great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What frogroom clean and bright! Congrats.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I wanted to share some new pictures I took.

My poor little piece of _Begonia bipinnatifida_ that keeps getting trampled by the powder blues. I am hoping it will grow into a nice specimen.









One of the culprits who are attempting to mush the Begonia back into the substrate.









Even though this one is blurry, I thought this one was kinda goofy looking with him all hiked up and wanted to share.









Here is one of the Siquirres, this is really about as much as I see them. They are so spooky it makes me sad.









A couple of green and white froglets.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I've got more pictures I wanted to share.

Female way in the back of the viv. I need to get a bigger lens so I can get a closer pic.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Great photos and I am jealous of your Green and White froglets.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

A few shots from the frog room today.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice bro, anything new in the collection?

Adam


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking good Dustin.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

1995sportster883 said:


> Nice bro, anything new in the collection?


My most recent acquisition was a pair of Bastimentos, I don't think you have seen those yet.

I am working on getting some more new vivs from Wes. I will have an empty tank for a new species/morph that I am really looking forward to. This tank should be really sweet, dimension are 28 wide x 23 deep x 24 high, not huge but should make for a really cool design. Can't wait!



Kalakole said:


> Looking good Dustin.


Thank you Danny!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

That sounds like it is going to be really nice, I'll have to head down there soon. I'll bring you some clippings and small plants for the new build.

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I snapped a cell phone pic of my male Nikita transporting a tad tonight. This is the third one in 2 days. I have no clue where they hid this clutch. Interestingly enough, I had a clutch I pulled from them hatch out today also. 









I also added some LED's over the froglet bins. I figure they would be a bit happier with some more light. I thought it looked pretty cool with all of the other lights out.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks nice. Kinda sci fi like.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

A few pictures from the frog room...

My second vanzo out of the water...well, almost...this one is quite reluctant to leave the film canister. Has a really cool stripe down its back.


















Variabilis through the dirty glass.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet, love the vanzo!

Adam


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your epips pic is epic!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Some more frog pictures to share.


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

Keep the pics coming! I'd love to have a room like that. Might need a house first (apartment at the moment) and a lot more cash. Maybe if I win the powerball Weds. 


Robert


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

what a great collection!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Quite excited this evening, I spotted a new addition I was unaware of in the Escudo viv! Not great pictures but wanted to share anyway. These little guys are so darn cool.

Through the glass









Quickly ducked into the brom when I opened the door.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

So awesome! Beautiful little guys.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

This one is really starting to grow in nicely. Despite not having enough light and losing color on the broms I am pleased with the outcome.

Before









Now


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I got in some more new tanks from Wes. Some are replacing existing ones and there are a few that are for new stuff down the road.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

The word "jealous" doesn't quite express my feelings.... 

Adam


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I was fortunate to spot two Siquirres pumilio at the same time and get a picture!

















Cell phone pic through the glass of my pudgy male Basti.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Are your Siquirres the "Blue-legged" from Justin or the old line Black Jean Siquirres? They're very nice!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Spaff said:


> Are your Siquirres the "Blue-legged" from Justin or the old line Black Jean Siquirres? They're very nice!


Thanks! The Siquirres are from Justin. I got a trio from him on the second batch that he brought in. Great looking frogs but they are super shy for me. Most others I talk to say theirs are always out...It would be my luck to pick the shyest amongst the group.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I still can't figure out why yours hide. 



IEatBugs said:


> Thanks! The Siquirres are from Justin. I got a trio from him on the second batch that he brought in. Great looking frogs but they are super shy for me. Most others I talk to say theirs are always out...It would be my luck to pick the shyest amongst the group.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I still can't figure out why yours hide.


Yea, I don't know Justin. It has been just over 3 months now that I have had them, so maybe a bit longer. They do seem to be becoming more bold when I do see them. They used to hide as soon as they seen me, now I can stand there for a few minutes.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I still can't figure out why yours hide.


If you saw Dustin's face poking into your viv wouldn't you hide too?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> If you saw Dustin's face poking into your viv wouldn't you hide too?


You do have a valid point Jon


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Just a couple of phone pics to share.
I thought this was neat, there is another vanzo in the film can who hasn't come out yet.








Capira auratus








The light reflects off of these guys so bad sometimes.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Not a froggie pic but I have been working on a new viv. I wanted to try out not using any wood and mounting everything to the tree fern. I am going to add a few more small plants and a couple of mini broms. I am planning to leave the floor open with a nice layer of leaf litter and a few seed pods. So far I think its working out pretty well.

All thoughts suggestions or criticisms welcomed!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks great! Very Europeanesque.
What's the brom in the back left with red on the outer perimeter of the leaves? It's impressive!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Trickishleaf said:


> Looks great! Very Europeanesque.
> What's the brom in the back left with red on the outer perimeter of the leaves? It's impressive!


Thanks! That is Neoregelia shelldancer.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Dustin it looks good, my only suggestion would be if you put terrestrial species in there to even the floor out.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Mark, I appreciate the input! I think I will leave it bare with no plants. I need to move the Monstera from the middle of the floor and get some clay and leaves down with a few seed pods and see how it looks.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Been working on a couple of new tanks and I've got a few new pictures to share. 
This is my new banded leuc viv, replaced an Exo 18x18x24 with a V-Scape 15.5x23x24









Finished this one up today for a group of red galacts. V-Scape 34x17x22









And last, caught my Capira transporting a tad as well today.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks great! But you know what you need.....


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Looks great! But you know what you need.....


Yea yea, some orchids would be nice I know.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like the first new setup. It will look good once the vines fill out the background. The second one looks good to, but I think the first is still my favorite. You make some nice vivs.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

*Re: IeatBugs' Frog Room - New Additions*

Today I received a pair of frogs I have been after for quite some time. Thanks to Kevin Hoff for making it happen for me. An F1 pairing of unrelated parents of Bocas del Drago Colon who are both just under a year old. I am very happy to have finally acquired these guys

A couple of pictures as they left their shipping cups.
Male

















Female

















I will get some better shots of them once they have settled in a bit.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice addition. I'm envious!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

The Capira look great!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

*Re: IeatBugs' Frog Room - New Additions*

Adding a few more members to the family! Another frog I have been waiting on for quite a while. These guys are really stunning!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

*Re: IeatBugs' Frog Room - New Additions*

I officially have a Facebook page going and would invite everyone to "Like" it if you are interested, I hope to see you there!
https://www.facebook.com/floridafrogger


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

A few pictures from the frog room yesterday.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

If there was a 'love' button, I woulda clicked it.

My green and white froglets are growing well!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Here is a short video of my Boca del Drago Colon pair with the male calling.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

*New pumilio additions!*

La Pava

































Pastores

























Del Rey


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I love your little spotted pastores! With all the new morphs that came in, they didn't seem to get the attention they deserve.

Gorgeous frogs all around!

Kevin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Totally agree Kevin, the Colubre definitely stole the spotlight. 

I wish I was able to have gotten all three Pastores spotted but I could find any others like that one.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I have some powder blue tincs that are growing up right now and these are just about 3 weeks out of water. Great color on these little guys!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing frogs man.... Great pickups.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! These Valle del Rey are stunning! I'm jealous. More pics, please.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

IEatBugs said:


> I got in some more new tanks from Wes. Some are replacing existing ones and there are a few that are for new stuff down the road.


Where did you get those vivs. They're nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

They are from Wes at V-Scape, V-Scape Terrarium Design


----------

